# The Shounis Triumph



## davsad (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello to everyone,

I allow myself sharing with you a composition I've released last week after several years of work.

It's quite long and you can listen to each section separately to start with (even though the key lies into the last section, by the organic form of the piece in someway).

The style might be puzzling at first, don't hesitate in sharing your impressions and to share it if you like it !


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

davsad said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I allow myself sharing with you a composition I've released last week after several years of work.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome, we do have a special thread for this kind of things:

https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/


----------



## davsad (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks Rogerx, strangely enough it seems I can't begin a new thread there..


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

davsad said:


> Thanks Rogerx, strangly enough it seems I can't begin a new thread there..


I think that it has to do with you being new .......ask the mods to put this in the right section.
Their names are under each thread.


----------

